

NFL Bans Purses, Bags at All Games - jsherry
http://abcnews.go.com/US/nfl-bans-purses-bags-games/story?id=19416287

======
onion2k
"It really does dramatically increase our security posture at our stadiums."

"posture" is a great choice of word there. This doesn't really improve
security very much, if at all, but it _looks_ like it does. It's _posing_ as
security, but the reality is much more likely to be that fewer people bring
bags so they need fewer people to check them, and consequently save on the
cost of a few jobs and push profits up a little. By making us safer! Honest!

